# Bucks guard Khris Middleton finds his scoring groove



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Miami — It's hard to believe Khris Middleton was struggling to hit two-point shots just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now the Milwaukee Bucks shooting guard is scoring from all angles, in the post and from medium range, and in some games from deep.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-guard-khris-middleton-finds-his-scoring-groove-b99651973z1-365598121.html


----------

